# Winchester Somethingorother



## diginit (May 10, 2006)

I found this with a couple creamers. Any ideas? It seems to be bakelite. The Winchester house is right down the street from mine. Talk about history. Anything Winchester is cool.


----------



## huffmnd (May 10, 2006)

I don't know what the winchester thing is but I sure do like the quarter.


----------



## capsoda (May 11, 2006)

Could be h the front half of a button off of a hunting vest.

 Anything with the Winchester script on it is worth big $ to collecters.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 11, 2006)

Try to post a pic with better definition. The item is unreadable in your photo.

 Mike


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 11, 2006)

It looks like "WINCHESTER SUPER SEAL MADE IN U.S.A.
 My guess is the butt end of a shotgun shell if the made them with bakelite. It's just a guess 'cause I don't know guns.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 11, 2006)

I have been a Winchester collector for many years, and can't recall any shotshell base made of Bakelite. That doesn't mean that none were made, though.

 I would just like to see a clear photo of that thing. Winchester made all sorts of tools and attachments, as well as firearms.

 Mike


----------



## diginit (May 12, 2006)

Sorry Mike-This thing doesn't like it's picture taken. Here's a better pic.
  Pretty good eyes maise, right on the money with the wording, but a bakelite shotshell would be hazardous. nice try though.


----------



## diginit (May 12, 2006)

Here's the back. It's almost 1 1/4" acoss with a 36 cal. hole.
 Oh yea. the quarter was the newest thing I've found in this area.
  So far.
   Thanks for the imput!     James


----------



## nipsy (Jul 23, 2006)

I found the same thing, I have done some research and haven't found anything yet!  Mine was found in Massachusetts at the beginning of July, at a bottle dump site.  There were tons of milk bottles (all broken).  If I find out any info, I'll post again and let you know.


----------



## DIGGER DAVE (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Nipsy,
 Welcome to the forum !! Maybe I should just yell it out the window ! I am looking forward to the fireside story of how you came up with your screen name !! I just can't help but wonder if it has anything to do with being cold ? See you by the back gate .HEHEHE, Nipsy, that kills me !!!


----------



## woody (Jul 24, 2006)

It's a top to a battery.
 Here's one I found on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-WINCHESTER-GUN-CO-NO-1511-D-BATTERY-N-R_W0QQitemZ330011272236QQihZ014QQcategoryZ111291QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DIGGER DAVE (Jul 24, 2006)

Holy crap Woody,
 You are un friggin believable. I have spent countless hours looking this thing up on antique sites dealing with Winchester products, as you know is vast,then my good freind and neighbor who encoureged me, through his own interest, to start diggin found one, I really went to town spending good hours that I should have beeen working trying to find this thing and then there it is!!!!!!! I bow to your "GOOGLE " abilities. I am not worthy !!!! I am not worthy !!!!! Holly crap !!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 25, 2006)

Well hell, I'd have never figured that LoL


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 25, 2006)

Yet looking at it now it seems so obvious.


----------

